# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  هذه مؤلفات وسيرة الشيخ/ أ.د. عبدالعزيز بن علي الحربي مؤسس موقع: (مجمع اللغة العربية)

## أبو زارع المدني

.


بسم الله, والحمد لله, والصلاة والسلام على خير خلق الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه.


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبعد:


فهذه مؤلفات وسيرة الشيخ/ أ.د. عبدالعزيز بن علي الحربي مؤسس موقع: ( مجمع اللغة العربية ) على الشبكة العالمية.
أنقلها إليكم من موقع المجمع مباشرة.


*ـــــ,,,ـــــ*


السيرة العلمية:
- عبدالعزيز بن علي بن علي الحربي.
- حاصل على درجة البكالوريوس من الجامعة الإسلامية كلية القرآن الكريم والدراسات الإسلامية عام 1409هـ.
- حاصل على درجة الماجستير من جامعة أم القرى عام 1418هـ من قسم الكتاب والسنة.
- حصل على درجة الدكتوراه في قسم الكتاب والسنة عام 1421هـ جامعة أم القرى.
- تعين على درجة أستاذ مساعد بمعهد البحوث العلمية وإحياء التراث الإسلامي عام 1421هـ.
- ترقى إلى أستاذ مشارك عام 1426هـ.
- عين مديرا لمركز إحياء التراث الإسلامي عام 1425هـ, لفترتين.
- قام بتدريس توجيه القراءات, والقرآن, والتجويد, ومادة الفقه, ودراسات لغوية من القرآن الكريم, ومادة علوم القرآن, وفن الصرف بكلية الدعوة وأصول الدين ومعهد اللغة العربية, والقرآن والتجويد, والفرائض, والخط العربي بالحرم المكي بمعهد الحرم.
- عضو في المجلس العلمي بجامعة أم القرى.
- شارك في عدد من المؤتمرات داخل المملكة وخارجها, يشارك بصفة منتظمة بالكتابة في عدد من الصحف والمجلات السعودية.
- مُجاز بالسند المتصل في القراءات العشر من المقرئ الشيخ/ أحمد عبدالعزيز الزيات, والشيخ محمود سيبويه البدوي.
- قرأ عليه كثير من أهل العلم في القراءات, والتفسير, واللغة, وعلوم الحديث, والعقيدة, والفقه, وأصوله, والمنطق, وحصل عدد منهم على الإجازة في القراءات.


له عدد من الكتب منها:
1- توجيه مشكل القراءات العشرية الفرشية لغة وتفسيرًا وإعرابًا.
2- تحقيق جزء من تفسير النسفي ( وهو أطروحة الدكتوراة ).
3- وجه النهار الكاشف عن معاني كلام الواحد القهار.
4- الكفاية في العقيدة والفرق والمذاهب ( منظومة ).
5- الهداية إلى معاني أبيات الكفاية.
6- الشرح الميسر على ألفية ابن مالك.
7- أيسر الشروح على متن الآجرومية.
8- وقف التجاذب ( المعانقة ) في القرآن الكريم.
9- الموازنة بين الألفيتين ( ألفية العراقي وألفية السيوطي في علوم الحديث ).
10- ملخص الأبحاث المحكمة عن مكة المكرمة.
11- معاني الروح في القرآن الكريم.
12- سكتات حفص في القرآن الكريم وتوجيهها من طريق الشاطبية.
13- ما هب ودب ( في المعارف الإسلامية ).
14- زبدة الألفية ( ألفية ابن مالك ).
15- تفاصيل الجمل ( شرح لامية ابن الوردي ).
16- إستبرق الديباج والحرير بنظم كتاب الضعفاء الصغير في الجرح والتعديل.
17- مفاتح المقصورة ( شرح مقصورة ابن دريد الأزدي ).
18- الملخص لفتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.
19- ذات الأكمام ( مقامات أدبية ).
20- لحن القول ( تصويب وتغليط الألفاظ وجمل شائعة ).
21- تحزيب القرآن.
22- البلاغة الميسرة.
23- القرعبلانة في فن الصرف.
24- جدوى التعريفات الاصطلاحية في علوم الشريعة والعربية.
25- خاطرات.


وكلها مطبوعة منشورة ماعدا الثاني.


وله مؤلفات أخرى في طريقها إلى الطبع, منها:
26- ديوان خطب.
27- ديوان شعر في الأحكام.
28- كتاب مبسوط التفسير.
29- كتاب في فقه أهل الظاهر.
30- كتاب في الفرائض.
31- شرح السلم في المنطق.
32- كتاب في أدب الطلب.
33- منظومة في الطب.
34- منظومة في المعارف والآداب.
35- رموز الوقف في المصاحف.


- يعمل الآن أستاذًا مشاركًا بمعهد البحوث العلمية وإحياء التراث الإسلامي ومدير مركز إحياء التراث الإسلامي لفترتين أخريين بمكة المكرمة, وخطيبًا بجامع الزايدي بحي التخصصي, منذ أكثر من خمسة عشر عامًا, وله دروس علمية منتظمة منها:
1- درس في قصص القرآن.
2- درس في شمائل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
3- درس في ألفية ابن مالك.
4- دروس أخرى في القراءات.


- أسس مجمع اللغة العربية على الشبكة العالمية, وأشرف عليه ووضع لائحته.


المصدر: http://www.m-a-arabia.com/Pweb-detail/917/


.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الشيخ عبد العزيز الحربي الظاهري رجل عبقري 
وصدر له حديثاً كتاب (خاطرات) وهو كتاب جميل وبديع كصاحبه

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

أخونا وصاحبنا الدكتور عبدالعزيز الحربى نفعنا الله وإياكم بعلمه ..ترجمنا له فى كتابنا تاريخ أهل الظاهر ....وهو من خيرة أصحابنا المعاصرين .......

----------

